# Photoshop Sneak Peek: Select Subject in Photoshop CC



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 28, 2017)

```
<iframe width="728" height="409" src="https://www.youtube.com/embed/x-9qYLr15tU" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>
Adobe has posted another sneak peak for new features coming to Photoshop CC. The new feature is Select Subject powered by Adobe Sensei. It allows users to make a selection with one click of the mouse.</p>
<p>Checkout the preview in the video above.</p>
<p><strong>From Adobe:</strong></p>

<blockquote><p>We’re excited to give you a sneak peek into one of the new functionalities coming to Photoshop CC. Select Subject, powered by Adobe Sensei, is a tool that enables users to make their selections in one click. With Select Subject, you’ll be able to get started with your selections faster than ever before.</p></blockquote>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## spice5.com (Nov 28, 2017)

Fingers crossed that it works well. Even in the demo you could see it wasn't perfect.


----------



## RGF (Nov 28, 2017)

spice5.com said:


> Fingers crossed that it works well. Even in the demo you could see it wasn't perfect.



Did not seem to work better than quick select but was definitely a lot easier.


----------



## Joakim (Nov 29, 2017)

spice5.com said:


> Fingers crossed that it works well. Even in the demo you could see it wasn't perfect.



I think it is good that they show that it is not perfect, if it was perfect (conveniently in hteir examples) it would just make me think it was some clever marketing. This tool looks a lot more believable now, them claiming they had made some infallible all-knowing tool to select exactly what the user wants is not.


----------



## krisbell (Nov 29, 2017)

Doesn't seem a whole lot different to quick select and will maybe only save half a second here or there. Having said that, selections are a tedious pain, so any attempt to make it quicker is welcome.


----------



## bholliman (Nov 29, 2017)

krisbell said:


> Doesn't seem a whole lot different to quick select and will maybe only save half a second here or there. Having said that, selections are a tedious pain, so any attempt to make it quicker is welcome.



+1. Looks like a nice step forward, some of the initial selections shown in the video would have taken many seconds to get to the same place using the quick select to lol.


----------



## Hector1970 (Nov 29, 2017)

Still looks imperfect but at least they show that in the video.
The current one frustrates me that it can't detect obvious borders at times.
Hopefully it will be good at that.
Hair will always be difficult.
It's good they are trying something with it as its an area that needs to be alot better.


----------



## jeffa4444 (Nov 29, 2017)

Hopefully its release will not be like the last Photoshop CC Classic where the spot healing tool didn't work properly and froze. 
I went backwards to the previous version because all the recommendations didn't fix it and I was not alone thousands have the issue.


----------



## Talys (Nov 29, 2017)

Joakim said:


> spice5.com said:
> 
> 
> > Fingers crossed that it works well. Even in the demo you could see it wasn't perfect.
> ...



Yes, exactly. In the plus column, they also explain this as a one click first step. Then, you clean it up. As long as it speeds up the subject masking process, I'll be very happy, as this is potentially a major time saver.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 30, 2017)

As one who frequently needs to remove backgrounds from products, I have found photoshop to be good, but still time consuming fro low contrast edges. I can use any of 8 or 10 different colored backgrounds, but there is always a area that's difficult, and colored backgrounds tend to reflect their color onto the product, then its a mess.

Any improvement to reduce the time required is welcome.

Hair is difficult to keep fine detail, thats another area to look closely at,


----------

